# Can you add oil to breastmilk



## cdk (Jun 17, 2007)

or formula to increase calories? My chiropractor said to add flaxseed oil to my pumped milk. Or what else to use to gain weight????


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

How old is the child? Is the child exclusively breastfeeding? Are you home all day with the child/infant? Has the child stayed at the same percentile most of his/her life or has there been a sudden drop? Please give more info. I'm sure everyone's suggestions would be hugely different for a 2 month old compared to a 10 month old or a 15 month old.









My first thoughts are that the best thing for a child who is thought to need more weight is to keep that child at the breast all day long. Having mommy spend the day without a shirt on and with baby right there, offering more frequently than ever before. Giving formula is going to have the worst effect, because mommy will make less milk, which is the most nutrient dense and healthiest food (with a perfect fat content)...way, way, way more nutritious than formula or any other food.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

A child who is not gaining weight needs to meet with a nutritionist and a medical doctor and have bloodwork and other evaluations to figure out why weight is not gaining. Much as I love my chiro, this is absolutely not an area where they have any expertise at all.

I would never add anything to breastmilk as it is already quite high in fat and cholesterol.

There are definite reasons why a child could not be gaining weight and even breastmilk alone sometimes does not help. If the child were anemic, for example, that would be problematic. Please get this child to a medical doctor for an evaluation, bloodwork, and a referral to a nutritionist.


----------



## momma2libby (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 

I would never add anything to breastmilk as it is already quite high in fat and cholesterol.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi, My dd was a preemie and they used to give her oil in the hospital and wanted me to continue it at home. Since she was on a feeding tube, we just inserted the oil into her tube. If she would have taken a bottle, I would have added the oil to it. Flax is my first choice too.


----------



## cdk (Jun 17, 2007)

He is 5 weeks old. He was in NICU the first 10 days of his life. He is seeing a dr, often. I've been seeing the pediatrician at least twice a week getting weighed etc... He told me to supp with formula with rice cereal added. He told me to give it after BF'ing. Well I don't think he is hungry after bf'ing because when I try to feed him he does not want it. I know my milk supply is good. He is pooping and peeing a lot just not gaining.

So what is my next step? My dr's advice is obviously not working. Are there ped specialists in GI/nutrition? He also has a scalp wound from the vacuum which I know can cause caloric expenditure.


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdk* 
He told me to supp with formula with rice cereal added.

Oh, honey, this sounds to me like horrible advice. Please seek a new pediatrician -- your breastmilk should be ALL he needs!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Please tell me you didn't give a 5 wk old rice cereal.... I truly can't believe the stuff some drs. spew.

First I'd find a better dr.










-Angela


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdk* 
He is 5 weeks old. He was in NICU the first 10 days of his life. He is seeing a dr, often. I've been seeing the pediatrician at least twice a week getting weighed etc... He told me to supp with formula with rice cereal added. He told me to give it after BF'ing. Well I don't think he is hungry after bf'ing because when I try to feed him he does not want it. I know my milk supply is good. He is pooping and peeing a lot just not gaining.

So what is my next step? My dr's advice is obviously not working. Are there ped specialists in GI/nutrition? He also has a scalp wound from the vacuum which I know can cause caloric expenditure.

I pumped out my milk when DS got older and added rice cereal to that, not formula. Could you pump and add formula to that? Maybe your is uninterested in the taste of the formula when you offer after BFing, try your milk with the cereal.

And, is it customary to give rice cereal to 5 week olds? If so, I am just asking, I wasn't sure.

Thanks,

HTH,

L


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LJ's Momma* 
I pumped out my milk when DS got older and added rice cereal to that, not formula. Could you pump and add formula to that? Maybe your is uninterested in the taste of the formula when you offer after BFing, try your milk with the cereal.

And, is it customary to give rice cereal to 5 week olds? If so, I am just asking, I wasn't sure.


Absolutely NOT customary. Every major health organization says NOTHING but breastmilk (or formula if breastmilkis unavailable) until 6 months.

-Angela


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenelle* 
Oh, honey, this sounds to me like horrible advice. Please seek a new pediatrician -- your breastmilk should be ALL he needs!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Please tell me you didn't give a 5 wk old rice cereal.... I truly can't believe the stuff some drs. spew.

First I'd find a better dr.










-Angela

...and







:


----------



## cdk (Jun 17, 2007)

No I didn't give him rice cereal, I just tried plain formula. I know I think he is not a great pedi. The reason I chose him is because he is non vax friendly and at the end of my street. It is probably time to get another opinion.

I'm thinking he may have reflux...he meets a few of the symptoms.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LJ's Momma* 
I pumped out my milk when DS got older and added rice cereal to that, not formula. Could you pump and add formula to that? Maybe your is uninterested in the taste of the formula when you offer after BFing, try your milk with the cereal.

And, is it customary to give rice cereal to 5 week olds? If so, I am just asking, I wasn't sure.

Thanks,

HTH,

L

Customary? Yes, I think so, meaning that it's quite common. DOesn't make it a good idea. 5 weeks is WAY WAY too early for solid food & cereal isn't ever a good idea.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear that you are having difficulties with your pedi on top of caring for a NICU graduated baby. Was he in the NICU for prematurity or for illness? Is it possible that the calories he's taking in are going towards healing rather than growing? Has he had antibiotics? Other medications? Is he meeting milestones (smiling, better head control, tracking)? Weight gain is only one measure of a baby's well-being, and not the best measure at that. Look at the overall picture and see if it all fits. Are there any other details that you can share?


----------



## cdk (Jun 17, 2007)

Kate,

He was 42 weeks and had thick meconium aspiration. Apgar of 1. He was on antibiotics for 7 days in NICU. Then he was readmitted a few days after we came home for scalp wound from vacuum. He was on abx again. Then when we brought him home 12-24, they prescribed 10 days of oral Keflex. So basically he's been on them most of his life









As far as milestones, he is always smiling, he has great head control for his age and definitely tracks. He is very content. Just not gaining weight







The wound on his head opened up and you could see the dura. We are doing dressing changes twice a day. It's getting better but it was pretty nasty looking. I know that's part of it.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. Maybe you eating extra fats like coconut oil, cod liver oil, egg yolks, etc., but not directly to him. Have you consulted a lactation consultant and done feeding weights? According to my LC, some breastfeeding difficulties such as tongue tie can start causing problems around 6 weeks because that's when sucking becomes voluntary. Also some tongue tie is frequently under-diagnosed, such as posterior tongue tie.

Also if you are going to supplement, can you pump and give him extra breastmilk rather than formula? You can supplement with your own pumped milk using an SNS or a Hazelbaker finger feeder and it doesn't interfere with nursing. Or even a bottle of pumped milk would probably be a better idea than a bottle of formula...although at 5 weeks I'd say stay away from bottles if you can.

Best of luck with all of this! Sounds difficult.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I don't know anything about preemies but anything you give a little baby is going to displace breastmilk -- that is, they will be eating that instead of a similar amount of breastmilk. So whatever it is needs to be BETTER at doing what you want than your milk is.

Formula and cereal obviously aren't more nutritious than breastmilk.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you spoken to someone who knows how wounds/injuries affect newborn growth? I would be more concerned if he were losing weight. Primarily, I would try to get him well, and THEN worry about weight gain. Healing burns a lot of calories.

IF I were going to give him something, I would consider probiotics (2 hours before OR 2 hours after antibiotics) AND I would make sure his pain were under control. Pain in infants can cause them to expend excess energy.

IF he is peeing and pooping normally (specifically what do you mean?), then I would try the above, plus seek the help of a more appropriate doctor/care provider.

Good luck.


----------



## Thompson'sMommy (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a mom that I watched he kid for, and she took large amounts of flax seed oild herself, and the milk was very oily. I thought that it was odd so I asked he what was up and she told me what she was doing. She was not taking it to add weight, just for her PPD. Anyway, I would NEVER give my baby formula or rice cereal if supply wasn;t an issue. JMO. Maybe nurse on only one side and pump the other side so taht the baby gets more fatty hind milk.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with all those who say no to formula and rice cereal as a solution--and no to your current ped for saying so! And I send hugs and support to you for staying strong and doing your best for your little one.

One note on oil: I EP'd for 4 weeks before we BF'd successfully. To combat soreness, my LC recommended rubbing olive oil on my nipples before pumping. I'm sure a small amount also got into the milk as a result--but it worked, and I've done it every since. (I went back to work at 6 weeks, and pumping 1-2x/day for a year.) So, a small amount of oil seemed fine for DS, even at just a few days old. However, I don't know that that would help with calories. Breastmilk is still the best thing available.

All the best to you...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Is the baby losing weight, not gaining at all, or gaining slowly?

If the baby is gaining at all, I'd be hesitant to give the baby anything other than breastmilk. This might be the normal weight gain pattern *for him*- as long as he is growing.

If the baby is maintaining or losing weight, then a full medical evaluation is in order. You don't have to "fire" the pediatrician- you just need a 2nd opinion or a referral to a specialist- I guess a GI specialist would be the first logical choice. Also an LC to make sure the baby is taking in enough breastmilk at each feeding.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

First and foremost, find a breastfeeding friendly ped. This is truly important for you and your baby!

Secondly, I would nurse, nurse nurse and if you have to supplement, supplement with your own milk. Nurse him and then pump. I would not add any kind of fat to your milk.

Please take care. Best wishes to you and your baby!

Jen


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I suggest finding out if there's a La Leche League group in your area. If there is, I would phone the Leader and discuss your situation with her. It sounds like there's a lot going on between his age, the wound, his weight, and his reflux symptoms and talking the whole thing through with someone might be helpful.

Big hugs to you and your baby!


----------



## cdk (Jun 17, 2007)

I did speak with a LC at the hospital yesterday and she told me to let him feed 15 min a side and then to pump 10 min to increase my supply.

I went back for another weight today and it was down even more. I wanted a GI referral. My dr said some people's milk don't have enough calories. Is that true?

He gave me some enfamil AR (with rice cereal)..ugh

While I was there I BF'd him for 10 minutes or so and reweighed him after. His weight was up 2 ounces from the first weigh in 20 minutes earlier. SO I know he's getting some.....









I do have a GI appt for Friday.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Why limit the baby to 15 minutes a side? If anything, it makes sense to pump BEFORE nursing him so he'll get more hind milk.

But I suspect that there's nothing wrong with your milk, and your baby has some undiagnosed problem with absorption. Giving him formula can only make things worse for his little tummy.

Keep on nursing him on cue until the GI appt on Friday. IMO, there's no need to use any formula right now.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Find a place to rent an accurate scale so that you can see (and document) how much he's getting at a feeding and across a day.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## CluckyInAZ (May 4, 2004)

I always nurse on one side for as long as the baby wants to. If I switch sides during a feeding (with the amount of milk my breasts personally make) the baby gets too much foremilk and then has green poop. Definitely throw away the clock with it comes to breastfeeding, let the baby tell you how often and for how long to nurse.

I saw a hospital LC with my ds and she had nothing useful to say whatsoever. I don't know how long we could have kept breastfeeding if I hadn't looked further and seen a great LC at a breastfeeding store. Sure they aren't free, or included in hospital bills, but sometimes they are worth more than their weight in gold.

It sounds like you might not have a nursing problem though. If you want more or better quality fats in your milk I would definitely up your intake of them yourself. Coconut oil, butter, flax oil, lard, tallow, egg yolks, cod liver oil these are all great additions to your diet. Just eat to hunger and drink to thirst and your breastmilk shouldn't want for calories.

I would definitely look for a new doctor and get an opinion from a breastfeeding friendly doctor because yours is definitely trying to undermine your breastfeeding relationship with your baby.

I hope the GI specialist can give you some good news and advice.








You are doing a great job for your son and doing everything to get the information you need. Everything is going to work out. I hope you get answers soon and are able to enjoy your son without too much worry until then.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

Hugs, mama. Honestly, it sounds like you are getting some not-very-good advice from the medical "professionals" in your life. Never *ever* EVER limit a slow-to-grow baby's time at the breast. NEVER. If you need to pump, do so before feeding baby, then allow baby to stay at the breast as long as he will. Supplement, if necessary, with the milk that you've pumped. With the GI probs that are likely to come along with the much-needed antibiotics, artificial baby milk is not the answer--and your pedi should know that! So should the "LC." Did you see someone who is an IBCLC or was this just some random person calling herself a Lactation Counselor? Check her credentials, please. And then find someone who is up-to-date with proper information.

When you see the GI doc, please assess his/her breastfeeding friendliness. Let him/her know how important breastfeeding is to you and how important it is for your baby's health. Anyone, especially a GI specialist, who tells you that formula is just as good, is *not* meeting a basic standard of care.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

YOur baby got 2 oz in a feeding at the doc and he gave you rice cereal as a rec?? I agree - second opinion time.
Also, breastmilk is filled with healing agents and antibiotics - why not use that on the wound?


----------



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

Question for you...What do YOU think?

Stop listening to the doctors and other people for just a minute. Look at your baby. Listen to him. Really tune in to him for a little bit. What do you think?
Does he seem in need of something? Does he seem to be lacking something or stressed out for something? Listen to your instinct. Mothers have an amazing God-given instinct that I'd trust long before I listened to anything a doctor said.
Does he seem sick to you? Does he seem like he needs more oil/fats? If not, don't do it. If you think he does need something then look at him and tune in and think "what is it? what does he need?"
I truly, truly, truly believe that God and your instincts will let you know before anyone else because you are your baby's first line of help. Why would God tell a doctor what He hasn't told you?
Ask YOURSELF first. Trust your ability to be your baby's mother. If you think the baby is fine and is just spending his growing energy on healing right now then that's okay. What he needs now is to heal, not to grow. When he's healed then he can grow.
See?
If you think he's not fine, then you can worry about what he needs and work on "hearing" your instincts about what that is.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

We didn't have your NICU issues, but dd was a slow gainer and lost weight at first too. I'm sure if I'd had another ped, they would have pressured me to supplement.

I'm so sorry you're going through this.









Have you considered block feeding? If you fed your son on one breast for several feedings in a row, he might get more hindmilk. www.kellymom.com has something on block feeding, I believe.

I got the poor advice to feed for 15 minutes and then pump too. What really worked for us was when I STOPPED doing that and let my daughter feed for as long as she wanted. If that meant that she fed, slept for 20 minutes, and then fed again, so much the better.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I would let him nurse all day and night.

However, I also think that Weston Price has some good reading. I might try to add coconut oil to see if it helps. I would consider it to be far superior for this purpose, and far more like to human milk fat.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

My DD had meconium asp, too, with a seven day stay in the special care nursery for antibiotics. We had some GI problems until I put her on pro-biotics and did block feeding (I'd been pumping like crazy for her while she was in the hospital so that she'd have lots of milk for the nurses to feed her overnight while she was in the hospital, so my supply was a bit out of whack, and I was feeding her on both breasts at each feeding). When I started the block feeding, I swear that I felt her thighs get bigger THE NEXT DAY! It really fattened her up!


----------

